

Show HN: Developer resume generator - rootdiver
https://github.com/Alexander-0x80/resume-bandit

======
jgmmo
Very torn as to whether star rankings, or any type of ranking, are helpful or
not.

What does 1 star mean? Never used that language before? once twice?

What's 5 star? Expert? Would the inventor of a language get 5 stars? Then it
doesn't seem likely you can have anything a 5 star..

It's just so subjective what it means to the person. I feel the smarter folks
will actually tend to under-rank themselves because they are so aware of the
things they don't know.

------
Terretta
If you're 5 stars at "Amazon services", run this generator and hit me up with
the output. :-)

